# 6 weeks rental



## daveandtina (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi,

We are looking to come to Spain (Costa Blanca -flying into Murcia ) for 6 weeks in the summer.

We are looking to rent a house or apartment. Ideally the property should overlook a swimming pool, ground floor and be close (walking distance) to the sea.

2 bedrooms minimum, kitchen with all mod cons, Sat/Cable TV with kids channels ;-)

Broadband net access would be great but not a must have.

If any of you have a property like this, we are in Spain this week so would be great if we could take a look.

Please email us at tina at dmic dot info


Thanks

Dave & Tina


----------



## daveandtina (Nov 12, 2008)

We are out with an agent tomorrow, but still would be open to anyone who owns a property like we require.

tina at dmic dot info 



daveandtina said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are looking to come to Spain (Costa Blanca -flying into Murcia ) for 6 weeks in the summer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Might help if people knew whereabouts you were looking ..... CB's a big place


----------



## daveandtina (Nov 12, 2008)

HI

We are in Villa Martin at the moment, and there are some nice places here. Valencias is a nice old development with lots of green areas and we have seen a place there.

We just put this out there for people to reply. If someone thought they had a place that ticked the boxes, we would have looked at it.

Thanks for your help

D&T




Stravinsky said:


> Might help if people knew whereabouts you were looking ..... CB's a big place


----------

